# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hallo kan er mij soms iemand weg wijs maken ivm sipralexa

## gino

Hallo, mijn vriendin neemt al twee jaar sipralexa en zij is soms zo vermoeid dat ze er zelf geen weg meer met weet?
Ze kan elk moment van de dag slapen en is dit meer als beu,! kan dit aan het medicijn liggen bv haar dosis of zo? Ze neemt altijd haar vitamines binnen met gezond eten of supplementen en toch blijft ze zo moe?? zij is bang dat ze de ziekte van pfeiffer heeft, of kan dit iets met de sipralexa te maken hebben.?
Als er mensen ons kunnen helpen zouden wij dit zeer hard aprecieeren
met vriendelijke groetjes

----------

